# Empty Bolt deletes shows as it records...?



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

I give up. I am about ready to chuck this thing in the trash.

I have a TiVo Bolt that has no shows whatsoever on it. It claims to record OnePass shows by they’re never there. I go into recently deleted recordings and nada. But, when I go into recording activity, it lists that the show was recorded but deleted because space was needed.

As I mentioned...there are no shows on the recorder.

I’ve restarted the unit, re-run guided setup, deleted and recreated the OnePasses...no luck. I opened a ticket with TiVo and they said I’d done everything they could suggest and told me to call their tech support. I called tech support and got some girl in Manila who kept trying to get me to run downloads and guided setup, and insisted there was no one more knowledgeable she could send me to for assistance.

If I start a recording manually, it records and saves it, although the My Shows screen still shows 0%.

Any ideas? TiVo’s official support is completely useless here and a DVR that doesn’t record/save shows is useless.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you factory reset the box? (Ran a "Clear & Delete Everything"?)

It wipes out all settings, including any CableCARD pairing (moot for OTA setups), but can be necessary in some instances.

See: TiVo FAQ: How to Clear and Delete Everything


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Have you factory reset the box? (Ran a "Clear & Delete Everything"?)
> 
> It wipes out all settings, including any CableCARD pairing (moot for OTA setups), but can be necessary in some instances.
> 
> See: TiVo FAQ: How to Clear and Delete Everything


Not yet; I was hoping to avoid that, but at this rate....

I went back through guided setup and cleared/recreated my OnePass entries from the guide. Same results, even with it set to not delete until I say so. I swear, it's acting like it has no room which is insane since there's nothing on it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Had you done anything with the BOLT's hard drive recently?


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Had you done anything with the BOLT's hard drive recently?


Nope - never touched it. I don't even see anything in the OS that refers to the hard drive. The OS isn't as power-user friendly as it once was. Are there any diagnostics routines or such that can be run against it? Like I said - Tivo's support has been utterly useless in this matter, so if there's a hardware issue, I'll need to determine it myself.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Noctaire said:


> I give up. I am about ready to chuck this thing in the trash.
> 
> I have a TiVo Bolt that has no shows whatsoever on it. It claims to record OnePass shows by they're never there. I go into recently deleted recordings and nada. But, when I go into recording activity, it lists that the show was recorded but deleted because space was needed.


Run the Clear and Delete Everything as was suggested earlier. You said you have no shows so why are you trying to avoid that?

What's the history on this Bolt? Did you acquire it recently or has it been working fine and just stopped?

Scott


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> Run the Clear and Delete Everything as was suggested earlier. You said you have no shows so why are you trying to avoid that?
> 
> What's the history on this Bolt? Did you acquire it recently or has it been working fine and just stopped?
> 
> Scott


I've been resistant to running a full reset because it's a pain but, more importantly, it does not tell me what is wrong. At this point, I'm kind of at last resort anyway, though.

I bought the device new, directly from TiVo, in May of last year. It was working fine until a few months back, just as the shows headed into their season hiatus. Now that they're back on, I started using the DVR features again (or at least trying to). The last successful recordings I made were around New Year's (grabbed the Dick Clark special). That and the Macy's parade were saved and are no longer on the recorder, although I may have deleted them without thinking about it.

The only shows I've been recording are the DC shows on The CW. Everything works fine live, it's just the DVR that seems to be having issues. I'm running through the full reset now, so I'll be setting them back up again here in a bit, as well as some others on various stations.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you sure the timer settings are for record and not for just change channel too?


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

LarryAtHome said:


> Are you sure the timer settings are for record and not for just change channel too?


I didn't even know that was an option, but, yes, it is set to record.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Noctaire said:


> I didn't even know that was an option, but, yes, it is set to record.


Rather than setting a recording, have you simply hit the record button with any success?

btw, is this OTA or cable?


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

UCLABB said:


> Rather than setting a recording, have you simply hit the record button with any success?
> 
> btw, is this OTA or cable?


Yes; did that today and it worked. The unit is OTA only. I have since performed a full reset to factory defaults and set up several shows to record. Two recorded as scheduled, so it is looking as though the factory reset may have worked. Unfortunately, this does not tell me what caused the issue but at least it appears I'm back in business. I'll have to see how it goes the next several days as I get the OnePasses added back in for shows I actually watch.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Noctaire said:


> Yes; did that today and it worked. The unit is OTA only. I have since performed a full reset to factory defaults and set up several shows to record. Two recorded as scheduled, so it is looking as though the factory reset may have worked. Unfortunately, this does not tell me what caused the issue but at least it appears I'm back in business. I'll have to see how it goes the next several days as I get the OnePasses added back in for shows I actually watch.


It gets occasionally reported after power outages with multiple blips while the unit is booting up, and the fix has been C&DE, so that tracks.


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> It gets occasionally reported after power outages with multiple blips while the unit is booting up, and the fix has been C&DE, so that tracks.


That was not the case here; it's actually been quite a while since we had a power outage. The C&DE did fix the issue, though. I would have preferred to determine the actual cause of the issue, but I've spent enough time on the issue and not enough time watching my shows.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

One thing I like to do when setting up a season pass is to use the keep until i delete settings on some but not all of the shows i record. Glad to read you got working again!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Noctaire said:


> That was not the case here; it's actually been quite a while since we had a power outage. The C&DE did fix the issue, though. I would have preferred to determine the actual cause of the issue, but I've spent enough time on the issue and not enough time watching my shows.


Usually that problem will be caused by the drive not being "married" to the specific Tivo. And clear and delete everything will solve as it did with yours. Since you bought new from Tivo should not be an issue. Only thing I can think is something "funny" happened with the drive at some point, error/bug/that power outage whatever. Resulting in it no longer being "married" to the Bolt, Bolt saw it as a different drive. Never seen that happen but suppose it could, might want to check the drive for errors at some point.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

LarryAtHome said:


> Are you sure the timer settings are for record and not for just change channel too?


There's no such feature on TiVo. Never has been.


----------

